

Why tech conferences are the worst place to demo tech products. - technologizer
http://technologizer.com/2010/07/13/why-tech-conferences-are-now-the-worst-place-to-demo-tech-products/

======
pedalpete
I think the best advice is to just run a local version. That way you are
guaranteed to not have a connectivity issue.

Even if you're on mobile, with local storage, you should be able to get a
working demo to show-off.

Those who are interested can then go and check out your site or app on their
own time when they have a reliable connection.

